# Looking for a game along I-75 between Lexington KY and Knoxville TN



## Michael Morris (Mar 6, 2005)

Since I live almost exactly between these two cities I'm willing to travel to either in search of a game on Sundays.  I'm open to anything D&D 3.x


----------



## neonvirus (Mar 9, 2005)

hi im in a game in richmond ky, we are looking for players if your interested send a reply


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, I'm interested.


----------



## Death_Jester (Mar 13, 2005)

You may want to check out this web site as well. 

http://www.ghoulgamers.com/

It is for gamers in the Louisville area but not excelusively.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 13, 2005)

Louisville, at 170 miles, is a bit further than I'm willing to drive for a game.


----------



## neonvirus (Mar 20, 2005)

hey sorry i havent been intouch about the game in richmond, a very close frind passed away. if your still interested in playing email me at neonvirus@gmail.com


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Apr 3, 2005)

Hmm. I'm just a few miles north of Knoxville city limits, but only game once a month or so.  And very informally.

If ya' got nothing else, though...

Raging_Epistaxis at mac dot com

edit: I just noticed the Sunday thing. We are currently gaming on Saturday, if that matters.
edit2: Oh, yeah. You might try `here as well.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Apr 3, 2005)

We're all just learning 3.x (all but 1 have played alot in previous editions) and have only played a few times with these characters (they just got to second level), with no real well defined campaign or world.  So, if you wanted to DM...

Since I've been the default DM, I haven't actually played a PC in years...  

R E


----------

